# Fish spat



## Payton2634 (Mar 1, 2016)

Redwood burl


----------



## Furminati (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice !. I thought about getting one done like that to commemorate a job as a poisonner. The burl looks like flames, in a classy way


----------



## Payton2634 (Mar 2, 2016)

It's kinda cool I don't really use it much I have others for the line I forgot to take it out of my tool baine and ran it through the dishwasher and it stripped all the wax of in seconds so if you do don't do what I did


----------



## wellminded1 (Mar 5, 2016)

Furminati said:


> Nice !. I thought about getting one done like that to commemorate a job as a poisonner. The burl looks like flames, in a classy way



Lobster


----------



## Furminati (Mar 5, 2016)

Lol !... Thanks wellminded


----------



## _PixelNinja (Mar 5, 2016)

That's a nice rehandle!

You might want to resize the pictures though  3120 x 4620 @ 3MB+ per pic is really heavy for comfortable forum navigation, especially for people with not so great connections.


----------

